

As of 07/01/2011, Google Groups profiles have been disabled - espeed
http://www.groups.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=46240

======
nodata
2011-07-01 for non-US readers.

"Beginning July 1, 2011, you will not be able to change your Google Groups
profiles. You will be able to download the contents of your profile until
November 1, 2011, at which time your Google Groups profile will be deleted. "

